# Christmas ornaments Bentley Ky



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwwww....arent they the cutest??? Thanks for sharing....what a nice memory to have!!!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

They turned out awesome....


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Beautiful artwork and pups.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, they will look great on your tree!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Joyce,

How long did they take for you to get them?


----------



## JaimeNTJ (Aug 4, 2012)

Where do I get one?!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

Those are beautiful! Where did you order them from?


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Mayve said:


> Joyce,
> 
> How long did they take for you to get them?


I ordered them on Nov. 29 & they arrived today Dec. 7


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

JaimeNTJ said:


> Where do I get one?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


I'll PM you her email


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow that was fast, could you PM me her email as well. I think I might try to get one of Maggie, who passed in August for my husband. I think he would be very touched by one...Thanks


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh, they're gorgeous!! I remember them from last year. Wasn't it an acquaintance of Sam--Enzos_Mom? Could you PM me her email too?

Thanks!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Maddie'sMom2011 said:


> Oh, they're gorgeous!! I remember them from last year. Wasn't it an acquaintance of Sam--Enzos_Mom? Could you PM me her email too?
> 
> Thanks!!


Yes, I think she's Sam's SIL. I'll PM you the email in just a sec.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

They are great!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone! She did such a good job I can see their personalities! The pics don't do them justice...AT ALL.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> These are the 4 ornaments I ordered from Cindi. She did a beautiful job! Murphy, Buddy, Bentley, Ky. I miss my bridge boys! I will be ordering more too.


I'm going to order some after Christmas. I need to find a good picture of Cheyenne. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

They look awesome!!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Those are beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'll put Sam's thread here too, this has Cindi's FB link for the ornaments....http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/123251-christmast-ornaments-those-who-have-been-asking.html


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

how awesome, they look great!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

love this. i cant wait to get mine i ordered 3 =).


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

oh Joyce those are lovely, and your right the photos dont do them justice! Cindi sure does have a wonderful talent


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I LOVE these! They are perfect!!


----------

